# Teich säubern, wann sollte man das machen?



## Sauberwassermann (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Fertigteich mit ca 4000 Litern bei 80cm tiefe. Auf dem Boden hat sich im Laufe der Jahre ca 15cm Schlamm angesiedelt. Darin wachsen einige Pflanzen wie Seerose usw. Außerdem wohnen etlich Goldfische in dem Teich.
Wann und wie sollte ich den Teich reinigen? Wie "sauber" sollte ich ihn machen? Was sollte ich als Bodengrund verwenden?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## SG3 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich säubern, wann sollte man das machen?*

Wieso willst Du ihn reinigen? Wenn der Teich stabil läuft, die Wasserwerte stimmen und der Filter ausreichend ist, lass es so. Naturseen werden auch nicht gereinigt. Du hast durch den Schlamm genug Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen und etliche Bewohner im Schlamm.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich säubern, wann sollte man das machen?*

Irgendwann muß man den Teich säubern, sonst verlandet er, das heißt, der Schlamm wird immer mehr und nimmt dann irgendwann ein drittel des Teichvolumens ein, was nicht Sinn der Sache sein kann. Das kann man nicht verhindern, da kommen Blätter hereingeweht, Pflanzen sterben ab ... Sinnvoll ist es, hin und wieder einen Teil des Schlammes zu entfernen, damit die Schicht nicht zu dick wird. Und erstmal dicht am Teich liegen lassen, damit evtl. darin "wohnende" Kleintiere wieder zurückkönnen, die größeren bitte per Hand verlesen  und wieder zurücksetzen. Damit parallel findet ja dadurch ein Teilwasserwechsel statt, was auch hin und wieder nötig ist. Und dann die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten.


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich säubern, wann sollte man das machen?*

Hallo

Schlamm im Teich ist immer eine Hypothek auf die nächsten Generationen von Algen.
Als Substrat eignet sich am Besten ungewaschen Kies oder Verlegesand.

wenn keine Blätter im Teich vermodern  sollte es gar kein Schlamm entstehen.
etwas Mulm ist ok. 
alles Andere sollte raus

Bei einem Fertigteich ,zwar eine Riesensauerei aber kein Problem 
einfach mal neu Einrichten  

 ach so die Frage : Wann ?


Jetzt !

mfG


----------



## Sauberwassermann (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich säubern, wann sollte man das machen?*

Hi,
warum jetzt und nicht im Herbst oder Winter oder vor Vegetationsbegin im Frühjahr?
Wenn ich das jetzt mache werde ich die Seerose bestimmt schädigen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## StefanBO (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich säubern, wann sollte man das machen?*

Ob bzw. wieviel Schlamm im Teich verbleiben soll, ist wohl eher Ansichtssache (wie man merkt). Im eher naturnahen Teich wird man sich auch etwas Schlamm als Lebensraum für diverse Organismen und als Überwinterungsmöglichkeit wünschen, im technikorientierten Koiteich wohl weniger.

Im ersteren sollte immer nur ein Teil entfernt, und dann erst noch neben dem Teich gelagert werden (s.o.). Und ich denke, nicht im Herbst oder Winter, wenn dort schon diverse Larven, Eier etc. überwintern, sondern eher ab Frühjahr.


----------

